# A few eagles



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

I was out at Farmington Bay today and had a fairly good day. Here is a start of what I got. Im weeding through almost 1000 shots from today.....

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/ ... C_3594.jpg

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/ ... eagle1.jpg

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/waltny/eagle.jpg

last one is an artistic take

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/ ... 4vinla.jpg


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/ ... eagles.jpg

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/ ... tled-1.jpg


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/ ... sfish2.jpg

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/ ... efish1.jpg


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

:shock: Amazing photos waltny !!

A lot of patience on your part....over 1,000 pics? Wow....I haven't taken 1/10 of that in my whole life....


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

The eagle in the second shot has a crazy look in his eye.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Glad you guys liked them, seems almost overkill to post my own with all the other eagle posts or that Im treading on someone elses territory. Anyhow, here is one I like to call "The Farmington Bay Stomp" you see it all day out there.

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/ ... estomp.jpg


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

waltny said:


> Glad you guys liked them, seems almost overkill to post my own with all the other eagle posts or that Im treading on someone elses territory. Anyhow, here is one I like to call "The Farmington Bay Stomp" you see it all day out there.
> 
> http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/ ... estomp.jpg


Cool screensaver..!!! 8) :shock:

Hope you don't mind....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

waltny said:


> Glad you guys liked them, seems almost overkill to post my own with all the other eagle posts or that Im treading on someone elses territory. Anyhow, here is one I like to call "The Farmington Bay Stomp" you see it all day out there.
> 
> http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/ ... estomp.jpg


Yes, Threshershark's not going to be happy.  J/k


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

.45 said:


> waltny said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you guys liked them, seems almost overkill to post my own with all the other eagle posts or that Im treading on someone elses territory. Anyhow, here is one I like to call "The Farmington Bay Stomp" you see it all day out there.
> ...


Not at all, I can send you a higher resolution one via email if you like.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

A few more, I got a whole series of this particular spectical

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/ ... asher1.jpg

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/ ... rasher.jpg


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

could you imagine if ben franklin got his way. these pics would have a whole different meaning wouldn't they.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> The eagle in the second shot has a crazy look in his eye.


That's because he realized that he'd snagged a carp instead of a real fish.

Should've picked off one of those ducks. :lol:

Nice shots, Walt.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Nibble Nuts said:
> 
> 
> > The eagle in the second shot has a crazy look in his eye.
> ...


Thanks for the props, I may post a few more after a bit.
Anyhow, with as much fish as they are pulling out of there and size of some of them I just might go trash fishing in that neck if it is allowed and excessable. When I lived back in NY and NC and the skunk was rearing its head you ball up some goo or worms on a treble or just single and have some fun catching them. Ugly stinky fish but a blast to catch as Im sure you know.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

waltny said:


> A few more, I got a whole series of this particular spectical
> 
> http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/ ... asher1.jpg
> 
> http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/ ... rasher.jpg


Sweet Pics Waltny, you've got some talent!...... that one in the middle looks like he is verbally posting on one of the fish handling threads!!!


----------

